# Skiff wanted



## htieknosaj (Sep 29, 2012)

I know this may be a bad place to post this but I'm new to microskiff .... If anyone knows of any good used boats for sale anywhere from mobile Alabama to south Louisiana I would be very grateful for some info. Or just any tips in general one of my buddies took me on his boat sight fishing for the first time and I fell in love. I am very green when it comes to this so I'm looking to learn all I can! thanks a lot.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

be more specific . size /budget / used ? / console/ tiller ?
[smiley=1-smack-myself.gif]


----------



## htieknosaj (Sep 29, 2012)

i would prefer console but am open to either. 14-17 ft. and prob around 10 grand. i have looked a lot at the ankona skiffs but I dont know if i could handle the waiting list I really want to be fishing now. thank you.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1338830096


http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1348511062

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1345750681/11#top


----------



## htieknosaj (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks for the links I have actually contacted the second one waiting for reply but I haven't seen the first one I'll check out thanks again


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Late the party but JMK the first link is my boat. I'm willing to work on the price. Check it out and let me know if you're interested.


----------



## bbtexas (Oct 22, 2012)

Gramps, PM Sent. I fish out of Tiki and looking for a skiff, would love get a closer look at yours.


----------

